# bigger shoulders?



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

i need bolders 4 shoulders, they are lacking to everything in size else but they have strength


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What is your routine?

Try add military presses into your routine if you haven't got them.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Millitary press, db press, lateral raises, front raises.

If you're doing them and they're not growing on a good diet you have bad genetics.

People on gear are renowed for having abnormally big delts, just saying.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Barker said:


> If you're doing them and they're not growing on a good diet you have bad genetics


Sorry barker... but that is just a terrible statement to make.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Sorry barker... but that is just a terrible statement to make.


What else is it then?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Barker said:


> What else is it then?


Not enough sleep, overtraining :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Fat said:


> Not enough sleep, overtraining :thumb:


Okay so i may have been a bit brief :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

24hourbulk said:


> i need bolders 4 shoulders, they are lacking to everything in size else but they have strength


what does your routine look like mate ????how do you train your chest ????

more info needed to help you pal


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't forget your posterior delts!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Posterior delts are very important for the "boulder" look but as has already been said how do you train your chest... And back for that matter... Post up your routine


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Don't forget your posterior delts!


I cant stress this enough, most overlooked muscle imo


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

train harder lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> I cant stress this enough, most overlooked muscle imo


yes mate, definitely.

this is also a lot of the causes of shoulder injuries too.

comes from everyone having an inbalance between front delts "which normally outgrow rear delts" this in turn leads to an inbalance and can actually start to pull your arms around in an unnatural fashion making any pressing movements painful to your shoulders...

Always train all your shoulders, even to the point (if you do a lot of incline presses for chest) that you actually leave out any front raises in your shoulder routine and just hit your middle and rear delts ..

When i do my shoulders at the minute i dont directly train front delts as im trying to correct the balance


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Side raises and rear raises will give them that popping look.

I do 6 sets of side raises and it works fantastically.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have found that doing 1/2 side raises really 'cap' the delt.

Basically find a weight heavy enough that you can only perform the bottom half of the rep (arms go to about 45deg) whilst keeping good form.

Can also do these for front raises aswell.


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting thread. Just wondering, how do people rate upright BB rows for shoulder development? Do upright rows mainly target the posterior delt? Cheers


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Upright BB rows are underrated,IMO they dont do much for the post. delt. Most effect is on the lateral head. I'd say if you mostly go heavy keep bench well away from something like military press or seated DB press as benching can borrow heavily from front delts. Certainly do lateral raises and do them slowly with a weight you find helps you to actually feel only the lateral fibres working..when youre doing them properly you should feel them working more than the front or rear heads and they should feel like theyre pulling the whole joint tight and together and sinking under the front and rear fibres as theyre bunching up.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate, definitely.
> 
> this is also a lot of the causes of shoulder injuries too.
> 
> ...


I haven't trained front delts for 6 months plus, they get trained enough with all the pressing movements


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lets hav the perfect shoulder routine for working all heads of the delt


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Perfect routine? That would be subjective I personally like db shoulder press, lateral raises with a drop set and a few half reps so they are burned to fvck, rear delt flys with good form and then with a bigger weight slightly sh1ttier form more like cheat delt flys lol. But that's me other ppl might like a different approach!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If you felt like u wanted to isolate the front delt aswell u could throw some front raises in there


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

right now im doin smith or db press, bb front raises, cable laterals and the reverse flies

how does that sound?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine is -

Seated db press 3x8-10

Db side raises 4x10

Hammer-strength shoulder press supersetted rear delt flys 3x12

Full range db side range 2x20


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

See different way of going about it but same basic moves, just do it how u feel works best


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

seated db press 5x6

upright bb rows 3x8

rear delt fly's 3x8

side db lateral/delt raise's 3x12 heavy + 3x10 lighter inbetween

ATM..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Last session was

Upright rows 2 x 8 - 10

Smith press 5 x 5

Reverse pec flys super set with reverse db flys 3 x 12 x 12

Standing military 3 x 8 - 12

Side lats into front raise into press 1 set to failure

Will be different next time


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> See different way of going about it but same basic moves, just do it how u feel works best


Exactly.

Mine changes every 6-8 weeks anyway, only thing that doesnt change is i always have a compound pressing movement.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

As previously said side and rear delts are just as important as front delts for having massive-looking delts. It always amazes me that people will do three or four front delts exercises and only one side delt and one rear delt exercise and then wonder why their side and rears aren't growing very well. Which other muscle groups do you only do one exercise for? I'd wager none. Bonkers.

My typical side delt workout is:

One arm cable side raises x 3 / 4 sets (all 2 warm-ups)

Standing db side raises x 4 /5 sets (inc. 1 warmup) (hate it when people call them lat raises argh)

One arm standing db side raises x 3 sets (no warm ups)

Sometimes I'll vary it by using machine or doing the db raises seated.

If you want them to grow, give them a bloody good workout!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

defdaz said:


> My typical side delt workout is:
> 
> One arm cable side raises x 3 / 4 sets (all 2 warm-ups)
> 
> ...


On top of these what else do you? As in do you do rear db raises and OHP as well?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Good thread thinking i might drop front raises now, my front delts are definately outgrowing the rest.

Db shoulder press 5x5

Upright rows

Side raises

Reverse flys

Shrugs

Doest that look balanced enough ^ ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Good thread thinking i might drop front raises now, my front delts are definately outgrowing the rest.
> 
> Db shoulder press 5x5
> 
> ...


looks fine mate balance wise


----------



## brewer0991 (Sep 30, 2011)

What worked for me to get the lateral head out was, 6 sets to failure or medium weight seated dumbell side raises, u reach failure drop the weight n go again, i usually drop 3 times every set, 30 seconds rest in between, pumps me to fk!!


----------



## brewer0991 (Sep 30, 2011)

up the intensity, rest pause, drop sets, super sets, giant sets are good too, all great to shock the body for new tissue growth


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bench press

ohp

bent over rear delt raises (i use a machine)


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Does anyone use drop sets?

My routine goes:

Military press 4x10 and I have another bar close to hand which will be 5kg or 10kg lighter, so if I fail on say the 6th rep of the 3rd set I set the bar down and immediatly pick up the lighter one and squeeze out 4 more reps to make 10

Same for seated DB press

Same for side raises

Don't train rear delts....or front


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

Overhead press barbell or Dumbell, strict form and only lift the bar/db to slightly above headheight. i feel that anything more than that is using too much triceps.

DB Side Raise, dont swing your back etc. and on the negative don't let the db come down to touch your side. i try and keep tension on the muscle during the entire set.

Bent over rear delt raise, either on a bench or unassisted if i feel like going heavier. (obviously without a bench you incorporate more stabilizing muscles)

Cable machine face pulls. low weight in an attempt to isolate the rear delts as far as possible.

then finish with either cable side raises or upright rows.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Upright BB rows are underrated,IMO they dont do much for the post. delt. Most effect is on the lateral head. I'd say if you mostly go heavy keep bench well away from something like military press or seated DB press as benching can borrow heavily from front delts. Certainly do lateral raises and do them slowly with a weight you find helps you to actually feel only the lateral fibres working..when youre doing them properly you should feel them working more than the front or rear heads and they should feel like theyre pulling the whole joint tight and together and sinking under the front and rear fibres as theyre bunching up.


Funny you write that about about upright rows, as the person in your avi thinks that upright rows are a silly exercise, a non exercise were his words...oh great one


----------

